# Installation problem



## JayBMF (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm brand spanking new to installing FreeBSD 7.1.  I'm using the i386 distribution, and as far as I know I've installed everything correctly.  However, whenever the computer boots it simply takes me back to the PROM prompt instead of booting to its GUI.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lme@ (Feb 24, 2009)

What do you mean by "PROM"?
There is no out-of-the box GUI after a FreeBSD installation.
If you have selected the X-User installation option in sysinstall, the easiest way to have a GUI is running
[cmd #]Xorg -configure[/cmd] and test it with [cmd #]X -config xorg.conf.new[/cmd]. If X starts, you can copy xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and start X with startx.


----------



## JayBMF (Feb 24, 2009)

By PROM I mean the $ prompt. :-x  I installed all the packages that were available on the discs I burned.  I'm a true newb with FreeBSD. lol


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2009)

Start reading the excellent handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11.html


----------

